# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  DHCP Server και Wireless Repeater

## Repel

Παίδες σύνδεσα πάνω στο WLAN του 887VAW ένα TP-LINK W901ND σαν repeater (universal repeater χωρίς WDS για καλύτερη συμβατότητα).

Όλα καλά απλά δεν μου περνάει με τίποτα το DHCP σε όσα μηχανάκια συνδέονται μέσω του TP-LINK.
Αν βάλω καρφωτές IP όλα καλά.

Όσα μπαίνουν μέσω του ΑP του Cisco όλα καλά , είτε Static είτε μέσω DHCP.

Έχει τύχει σε κανέναν κάτι σχετικό?

Έβγαλα ACLs μήπως έφταιγε κάτι τέτοιο αλλά τίποτα.

Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## Lagman

Δε ξέρω αν θα σου παίξει λογικά θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις dhcp relay με ip helper .

----------


## JohnF

Πως το έχεις συνδέσει ? Σε L2 πόρτα? Vlan ?

----------


## Repel

Στο ίδιο VLAN είναι όλα απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν περνάει το DΗCP

----------


## JohnF

Άνοιξε debug στο 887VAW να δεις αν φτάνουν DHCP Discover Requests από τους clients που πέφτουν στο TP-LINK

----------


## tsatali22

Παιδια εχω ακριβώς το ιδιο προβλημα(δεν δίνει ip σε όποιων συνδέεται στο repeater) με ενα zte zxv10 h201l και για repeater το tp link wr841 βρήκε κανεις καποια λυση?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## JohnF

> Παιδια εχω ακριβώς το ιδιο προβλημα(δεν δίνει ip σε όποιων συνδέεται στο repeater) με ενα zte zxv10 h201l και για repeater το tp link wr841 βρήκε κανεις καποια λυση?
> Ευχαριστώ


Δώσε παραπάνω info. Πως το έχει συνδέσει , configuration του cisco , debug/show output κλπ , για να βοηθήσουμε

----------


## tsatali22

> Δώσε παραπάνω info. Πως το έχει συνδέσει , configuration του cisco , debug/show output κλπ , για να βοηθήσουμε


Σορρυ μολις τωρα ειδα το μυνημα.
Εχω το zte zxv10 h201l που σου δινουν για κανονικο ρουτερ(συνδεμενο οπως σε μια κλασικη συνδεση σπιτιου).Εβαλα για repeater το wr841 και δεν "περναει" το dhcp για να δωσει ip στους clients του repeater.Αν βαλω καρφωτες στους clients ολα καλα!

Ενα στοιχειο ειναι οτι σε ενα μικροτικ που το εχω σε ap στο χωριο το repeater δουλευει κανονικα αλλα αν στο dhcp του μικροτικ ενεργοποιήσω την επιλογη "add arp for leases" οπως εδω http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-y922o184vD...0/dhcp_arp.png δενδουλευει ο dhcp!
Το θεμα ειναι το zte δεν ειχει τετοια επιλογη

ευχαριστώ για το χρονο σου!

----------


## JohnF

Συγγνώμη φίλε μου νομίζω ότι είσαι σε λάθος thread καθώς αρχικά αναφερόταν σε Cisco.

Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω τα συγκεκριμένα routers - repeaters , στην θέση σου θα ξεκινούσα το troubleshooting με κάποιο packet sniffer (πχ wireshark) στους clients για να δω τι γίνεται . Στέλνουν DHCP Requests ? Πέρνουν DHCP offer ? Αντίστοιχα θα κοίταγα logs στο zte / repeater αν έχεις πρόσβαση

----------

